# TEICHFORMEN für KOITEICH



## Wasserbulle (5. Okt. 2008)

Hi und Hallo an Alle !
Ich bin neu hier - und ich bin seit vielen Monaten sehr stark an dem Thema KOITEICH dran.

Nur, ich kann mich einfach ür keine Form entscheiden - habt Ihr Vorschläge für mich???????

und: was ist besser ?? Folie oder Beton ?????

Größe ist relativ egal - Grundstück ist fast 1500 Quadratmeter groß und besteht zur Zeit nur aus Rasen ( wird neu angelegt ).

Der Teich soll gebaut werden - und dann für "die Ewigkeit" sein. Sollheißen, dass ich nicht in wenigen Jahren wieder neu und größrer bauen möchte.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen
Dirk


----------



## rainthanner (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: TEICHFORMEN für KOITEICH*

Hallo, 

 

Teich so nah wie möglich am Haus
ovale Teichform und von der Oberfläche so, dass es möglich ist jeden Fisch mit einem 2,5mKescherstiel zu erreichen
senkrechte 90° Teichwände
2 Bodenabläufe und 1 Skimmer alles DN100
nicht über 50m³ Wasserinhalt
Tiefe 2m
Filterung direkt neben dem Teich


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kimba95 (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: TEICHFORMEN für KOITEICH*

Hallo,
wir haben im letzten Herbst unseren Teich (Folie) in Form einer Acht angelegt, rechts ist noch eine kleine Sumpfzone. Im Teich sind noch zwei Pflanz-Stufen in Höhe von 20 und 40 cm. Obwohl ein Koiteich ehr steile Wände ohne Stufen hat. In unserem Teich schwimmen zur Zeit neun Kois, wir haben sie hier http://www.natura-koi.de (Rees-Empel) geholt und auch die ganze Technik.


----------



## Wasserbulle (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: TEICHFORMEN für KOITEICH*

Hi - danke schon mal für 2 so schnelle Antworten !! ich kann alle vorschläge gebrauchen ..
MFG


----------

